# f-150 - f-250 fisher plow setup



## krd3105 (Mar 5, 2005)

hi guys i have an 03 f-150 and i am researching putting a fisher plow on it and i would like to save some money and buy some used parts. i know that i need a 7150 attachment kit but what about the wiring? using the fisher webpage ematch it says that the same parts besides the attachment kit will fit an 03 f-150 and an 03 f-250 is this true? can i go out and find a used wiring harness kit on ebay for an f-250/f-350 and it will fit my f-150.
thanks guys


----------

